# Cord blood collection



## kbarbag (Aug 6, 2008)

I am getting mixed information regarding the code for this service. The Doctor wants to use 38205, but I am reading that we should use S2140 or 36406. does anyone have any documentation of what should be used. 
thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 6, 2008)

This is not my specialty but I have something I can fax to you.  It's lengthy but informative.


----------



## rkennedy (Aug 7, 2008)

S2140  w/ V59.09 for cord blood collection


----------

